# الآن :إدرس الماجسـتـيـر في سنه واحده بمدينة الرياض



## م. الشلاّحي (27 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم 

الآن يمكنك الحصول على درجة الماجستير بمدينة الرياض وفي عدد من التخصصات 
كعلوم الإداره وعلوم التكنلوجيا و إدارة المشاريع والإدارة الماليه وإدارة 
النظم والتمريض والعديد من الإختصاصات الأخرى


وتكون الدراسه مسائيه وبساعات مريحه ولمدة سنه فقط . وهناك نظام للتعليم 
عن بعد

وكل ذلك بمالغ منافسه جدا


----------



## gabysf (28 مارس 2006)

ارسل لى التفاصيل
gaberysf- at-yahoo.com


----------



## م. الشلاّحي (28 مارس 2006)

التفاصيل موجوده في الملف المرفق


----------



## gabysf (28 مارس 2006)

الملف فاضى


----------



## hashish2000 (28 مارس 2006)

*اريد استفسارات لو سمحت*

بالله عليك يا أخى
أرسل لى معلومات عن هذا الموضوع

مهندس/ إسلام عصام الدين طه حشيش - مهندس كهرباء

eng_eslamh***********


----------



## nagopc (21 أبريل 2006)

هو مش قال لك الملف فاضي ما تملاة خلينا نعرف ايه الحكاية..............
الوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## العرابي (23 أبريل 2006)

سؤال :

الشهادة الممنوحة .. معترف بها من وزارة الخدمة المدنية بالسعودية ؟


----------



## م.خلف (2 مايو 2006)

*ماجستير الرياض*

هل الشهادة معترف بها في وزارة التعليم العالي او في امريكا وبريطانيا


----------



## tshatat (9 مايو 2006)

قل خيرا او اصمت


----------



## صلاح العليمي (15 مايو 2006)

أرجو إرسال التفاصيل في أقرب وقت ... ودمتم


----------



## دراغمه (18 مايو 2006)

سلامات الى كل الاعضاء بالمنتدى ارجوا المساعده اريد كتاب عن e-commerce


----------



## دراغمه (18 مايو 2006)

[frame="11 70"]السلام عليكم ممكن حد يبعتلي كتاب المات لاب على اميلي [/frame]


----------



## دراغمه (18 مايو 2006)

[FRAME="10 70"] 
السلام عليكم hasan_y102*************
hdaraghmeh***********
[/FRAME]


----------



## عثمان الجازوي (19 مايو 2006)

اريد المزيد من المعلومات etmo_aljazwy*yahoo


----------



## م. الشلاّحي (20 مايو 2006)

يا جماعه عندكم الهاتف بإمكانكم تتصلوا على الشخص وتستفسروا عن اي شيء


----------



## العمروي (23 مايو 2006)

ياخي عطني المعلومات كاملة


----------



## قويدر (27 مايو 2006)

في الحقيقة حاولت غتح ملف الدراسة في الرياض للماجستير ولكن وجدته فارغافالرجاء ارساله لي فانا لا اقطن هناك واريد ان ادرس عن بعد ان امكن.


----------



## م. الشلاّحي (18 يونيو 2006)

يا جماعه عندكم الهاتف بإمكانكم تتصلوا على الشخص وتستفسروا عن اي شيء


----------



## ياسر التويتي (18 يونيو 2006)

sallaam to alll 
i think this is very good but some times somepeople they became an agent for the university to bring student and have commissions for that , my advice for the student to takecare of that.
salllaaam


----------



## جامعي طموح (16 أكتوبر 2006)

على الأقل اسم الجامعة ؟؟؟؟ اسم الكلية؟؟؟ اتصلت على الرقم مالقيت رد

انا ناوي ادرس ادارة المشاريع ماجستير السنة الجاية


----------

